# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Overwatch Aim Assist

## macaron24

Hey guys!

I know this is kinda weird timing to ask such things after all the "ban" discussions, but I am currently under development of Overwatch aim assist script.

I know you guys already know what it is as some Korean/Chinese sellers have offered them for sale in this forum and possibly others as well.

Though, I just wanted to know if such script is still demanding in competitive market.


For some of you who is new, or was away for few weeks and have no idea what aim assist is, I will post a link of the video.

Please keep in mind that this is currently under development and it "isn't final version" 

Final version will be refined with more smooth aims etc... 




Video: 오버워치 에임 고정기 - YouTube

----------


## duhrrabbit

As long as we don't have to change program/applocale languages to run it

----------


## xDipwnuxD

of course, people will always want to cheat, including me. Just provide enough proof if you're going to sell anything. If you provide enough evidence that your aim assist is legit then boom. 
Be careful also, by now, I think everyone should realize there are Blizz spies on here just as much as people who browse this forums to find cheats.

Don't try to make it too popular too, unless you want to get bipped by Blizzard :^)

----------


## AnonymousD

are you not sharing code for this "unfinished version"?  :Frown:

----------


## Userpass

> are you not sharing code for this "unfinished version"?


That shit in the video looks like any pixel aimbot that only works after you see the HP bar.

----------

